
The History of Python: Python's Design Philosophy - jaydub
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/01/pythons-design-philosophy.html
======
krakensden
This quote caught my eye:

The ABC group strived for perfection. For example, they used tree-based data
structure algorithms that were proven to be optimal for asymptotically large
collections (but were not so great for small collections).

That seems like a common thread in my own experience. It's too easy when you
start a project to over-engineer to meet some imaginary future need for scale.
Fix it later, and 2^32 is big enough for most things :P.

~~~
newt0311
Complexity is always easier to design and with CS, it is easy to get away with
as computers make it easy to hide from the end user.

